# Any body in to M/M foot fetish?



## tomik123 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello there friends. I would like to ask you if there is somebody who enjoys foot fetish content. I always loved male feet at all. I preffer bears (grizzly, polar, panda) but I can enjoy other species even the hooved ones. Please if somebody would like to RP with me just write back. I am opened. 

Thanks for you time.
Have a nice day.


----------

